# flat needed in zamalek



## cairoexpat (Nov 4, 2009)

i can pay till 2500 egp / month any help, we are family
thx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi,

Take a walk round Zamalek and you will find boards up telling you what flats are available and the rent, there is always someone standing by these boards to take you to the property.
I don't know how much the rent is in Zamalek but it is a high end area.


----------



## SMARTMAN (Nov 2, 2009)

the menimum rent there is 636$ = 3500 l.E
if u want it till 2500 l.e u can go to el mohandeseen front to nadi el seed and u will find there what u want 
<snip>


----------

